# Caramel Apples



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone have a recipe they have used? I tried one last year and it ended up terrible.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I've used this recipe and it's excellent. This is a labor intensive way of making them as it's best to cut each caramel in half, however best I've made.

Ingredients

6 Red Apples
1 pkg. Caramels (14 oz.)
2 Tbsp. Milk

Directions

Remove stems and insert stick into the top of apples

Butter a cookie sheet

Put caramels and milk in a microwave bowl and nuke for 2 minutes - stir it once

*OR* (how I did it) use a double boiler and melt caramel with milk

Cool briefly - then roll each apple quickly in sauce till coated and place on sheet to cool

Optional - roll caramel apples (while warm) in ground nut of choice


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you! After last years ordeal (and it was an ordeal) I wanted to find a recipe that had been used and not had a bunch of fake reviews attached to it.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

You're welcome - Mind though that in a crunch I have used the caramel sheets and microwaved. Not even close to the scratch, but doable


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I see those at the store and have little interest in making them that way. I want it to be an event.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It worked out! I have a nice little double boiler and it held the caramel at temp without scorching.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> It worked out! I have a nice little double boiler and it held the caramel at temp without scorching.


Good Stuff - glad it worked out for ya!


----------

